# Zapco Studio X



## Tonerl (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anybody have any experience with the new Studio series? I'm interested in the S4 specifically because it would actually fit in the exact space that the factory amp in my car now lives. 

The questions I've got are, first, how's the quality? Up to Zapco standards, or the first step in the downward spiral? Second, will they accept a differential balanced signal? I'm under the impression that most Zapco's have done so in the past, but I'm thinking that's a pipe-dream with this line.

Thoughts?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have installed 2 of the 4 channels. Still have good sound not as clean as the reference line but still good. Very Small footprint and very easy on the pocket book. They make will make rated power don't expect anything more that rated though but can run hot when pushed hard for long periods of time. Only heat related issue I had was in a boat where I had to install it in a area that had really poor ventilation for the amp. Owner still never complained and he ran it all summer but I told him to watch it.

The boat was running 2 pairs of 6.5 components so he is it pushing pretty hard.

Other install was in a car never had any heat issues or other issues at all.

All in all a very nice amp for limited space and budget. I would have no issue doing more installs with them.

They are RCA in only not cannot remember if they will handle balanced RCA in or not would have to check again.


----------

